# best bike for the money???



## mxking725 (May 30, 2011)

whats up guys im about to buy a new bike im really leaning towards the new brute 750 but just wanted to see other people thought so in that case what do yall the the best bike for the money is????


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

brute 750 :rockn:


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

If I had to do it all over again I would buy Polaris 850xp, this will be the last Kawisaki I own


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I personally would not buy a Polaris except for a RZR. I'd either buy another Brute or an Outlander.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> If I had to do it all over again I would buy Polaris 850xp, this will be the last Kawisaki I own


I dont like the brute too much my self because i see on this website all of the problems they have and they dont even compare to the 850xp or outlander... whats your reasons?


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

love my polaris turns 29.5 like nothing still pull the front up in high still on stock clutching


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Polaris said:


> I dont like the brute too much my self because i see on this website all of the problems they have and they dont even compare to the 850xp or outlander... whats your reasons?


I have to disagree with you, friend of mine has a Polaris and has went through 3 axles rebuilt the front and rear diff and we just had to rebuild the top end, on Saturday stripped the splines in the rear end. He has just a little over 500 miles on it, I have almost 1500 miles on my brute and have not had any problems except the rear seals. If you do not take care of them they will break down. You really need to go test drive all the bikes that you might be interested in and go from there, it all boils down to how well you take care of them.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris said:


> I dont like the brute too much my self because i see on this website all of the problems they have and they dont even compare to the 850xp or outlander... whats your reasons?


The majority of the people on this site have Brutes. If you have 10x as many Brute owners than Popo owners, you will see 10x as many posts and problems.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

i was a true polaris owner, but i bought a brute last friday and i like it alot better, rode it friday e-z saturday e-z and sunday i let her rip all day and didnt break nothing. if i had done that to my popo i would of exploded everything


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

hp488 said:


> I have to disagree with you, friend of mine has a Polaris and has went through 3 axles rebuilt the front and rear diff and we just had to rebuild the top end, on Saturday stripped the splines in the rear end. He has just a little over 500 miles on it, I have almost 1500 miles on my brute and have not had any problems except the rear seals. If you do not take care of them they will break down. You really need to go test drive all the bikes that you might be interested in and go from there, it all boils down to how well you take care of them.


x 2 ^^


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

What's the power difference between this years brute and last years model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Polaris said:


> I dont like the brute too much my self because i see on this website all of the problems they have and they dont even compare to the 850xp or outlander... whats your reasons?


I love my brute don't get me wrong but I've owned at least one type of every brand and have the worst luck with the Kawisaki, this is my second brute and I guess I'm just burned out on the constant money it takes to keep them running, yes they are reasonably priced compared to other bikes ands yes they do have tons of power but the upkeep is rediculious and I have tooken well care of mine but yet something is always goin wrong. Iim not saying Polaris is this best, I just really been impressed with the 850xp and what they can do. And like someone else said for every 10 guys that say a certain brand is the best, 10 more guys will say its the worse. It all comes done to what u like and what fits you.


----------



## mxking725 (May 30, 2011)

^^^^ well said...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris said:


> I dont like the brute too much my self because i see on this website all of the problems they have and they dont even compare to the 850xp or outlander... whats your reasons?


WT..? Only b/c no one else here HAS anything else.. yeah, when we've got 6000 members and 5800 of them have brutes, yeah, gonna see people here with brute problems.

:fart:

:bigok:

To answer the question _"best bike for the money"_ - Used. Most likely a Used Honda. It all just depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I say go ride ALL of them and then get the one that fits YOU best. They all have there good and bad points. Popo's ride like caddy's but they go through wheel bearings like crazy, Brutes are tough bikes but have seal problems, Canned Hams have tons of power but all parts have to come from Canada which makes repairs frustrating, Arctic cats are great mud machines and come with more ground clearance from the factory than any other brand but have wheel seal problems, Yamaha Grizzlies are great bikes they just lack in the power department, and Honda's are very reliable but not very good mud bikes. It really just depends on what you are gonna do with it.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i have a big ole honda 500 foreman it dont have the most power by any means but i found it with 50 hours on it and thats been over a year ago and the only time i have had to put a wrench on it was to clean the carb a few times but thats with everything now i did rid a rene a lil bit back and the power was redonkulis i LOVE my honda but if I was to buy a new one it would be a outlander unless honda got off of their buts and made sumthin else


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you really have to remember that we are doing things with these quads that they were not engineered for. Like riding them in 4-5 ft of water and mud up to the fenders or higher, huge flipping tires, clutch kits, etc, etc... If you were to ride any quad in a normal manner in which they were designed, they would last for 1000's of hours with minimal upkeep. But since most of the guys I ride with ride them like we all do, we have to spend the extra wrench time to prevent any catastrophic issues from arising or when something does happen. Gotta remind ourselves that they are not jet-skis', LOL.
So it really just boils down to the old saying, "you gotta pay to play"...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

JoeMel may have a point I can sell my tools and have enough money for a Honda.:33:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> I think you really have to remember that we are doing things with these quads that they were not engineered for. Like riding them in 4-5 ft of water and mud up to the fenders or higher, huge flipping tires, clutch kits, etc, etc... If you were to ride any quad in a normal manner in which they were designed, they would last for 1000's of hours with minimal upkeep. But since most of the guys I ride with ride them like we all do, we have to spend the extra wrench time to prevent any catastrophic issues from arising or when something does happen. Gotta remind ourselves that they are not jet-skis', LOL.
> So it really just boils down to the old saying, "you gotta pay to play"...


:agreed: could not of said it any better!!!


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Bang for your buck, it's hard to beat the Brute 750. It's not quite considered a true big bore anymore (mid big bore maybe?), but for the price, they are very, very capapable. 

I'll also throw into the ring the standard Sportsman 500's. Good clearance, power, AWD system and old school plush ride make for a good bike. And they are MSRP under $6,000.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

might want to look at what you are going to use it for. I know I am looking into getting a side by side so Im trying to decide if I want to keep my brute and get one or sale it and get a rzr. Best bang for you buck yall are going to hate me is a Yamaha 700 but I say that because my buddy bought his same time I bought my brute and his has not had any problems compaired to mine but I have gone through alot more than he has as far as getting stuck. If you do all the labor yourself I would get a brute just because they are easy to work on and you can get used parts all day long.... Good Luck


----------

